# Harbor Freight Coupon?



## BroomVikin (Jan 25, 2019)

I see that unfortunately the common 20% off coupon for Harbor Freight no longer seems to apply to their 2HP dust collector. I also see that from time to time there are coupons that still do work for it. Any chance one of you has such a coupon code? My local store has one in stock and the $40 it would save will buy 20 feet of their 4" hose. Thanks.


P.S. I'm planning on pairing it with the Grizzly T23129 filter (1 micron). Does anyone have experience with this mod? It looks like it is a good fit.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

BroomVikin said:


> I see that unfortunately the common 20% off coupon for Harbor Freight no longer seems to apply to their 2HP dust collector. I also see that from time to time there are coupons that still do work for it. Any chance one of you has such a coupon code? My local store has one in stock and the $40 it would save will buy 20 feet of their 4" hose. Thanks.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm planning on pairing it with the Grizzly T23129 filter (1 micron). Does anyone have experience with this mod? It looks like it is a good fit.


I have a coupon for the 70 gallon 2 HP Dust Collector. It's for $179.99. Coupon expires 9/21/20.
It can be used on-line or in-store.
The coupon is in a magazine. How do I get it to you? U.S. Mail? Scan and email?


----------



## BroomVikin (Jan 25, 2019)

If you can scan and email that would be terrific! I'll PM you my email address. I appreciate it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

BroomVikin said:


> If you can scan and email that would be terrific! I'll PM you my email address. I appreciate it.


Just emailed it.


----------

